#ubuntu-cz 2011-10-24
<Guest38433> pyce
<Guest38433> od noveho 11.10 mi nefunguje BT
<Guest38433> pritom na 11.04 mi slo
<Guest38433> a navic to je jediny duvod proc jsem prechazel z zpatky z archu na ubuntu
<Guest38433> na archu mi taky neslo :-(
<Guest38433> predpokladam ze aktualizace jadra/bluez vyradila s podpory muj chip
<Guest38433> ovsem nemelo by to byt spis naopak?
<ZOMBitch> Guest38433: ano, teoreticky by to tak byt melo :) btw jinak jako informacni hodnoty to moc nema :P
<FrostyX> na co bychom si stezovali, kdyby v nasledujicich verzich fungovalo to co v predchozich :-D To uz by vsechno fungovalo
<ZOMBitch> neasi :D
<supersasho> no mne zasa po prechode na 64bitovu 11.04 prestala fungovat webkamera, pritom na 10.10 fungovala
<ZOMBitch> ... asi bych se podival, kde bude jak podpora ;)
<ZOMBitch> hh
<Guest38433> acer 4750g
<ZOMBitch> me na 10.04 jede co potrebuju :)
<supersasho> hm, google vo vyhladavani nepodporuje znak plus, uz len uvodzovky :(
<FrostyX> jeste ze nepouzivam zadne takove udelatka :-D
<ZOMBitch> FrostyX: nj, ale ne kazdej si to chce psat vsechno sam ze :))
<FrostyX> myslim webku, bt a podobne.
<Guest38433> Atheros AR9387
<Guest38433> sice je to vedeno jako wireless adapter
<FrostyX> ctecku otisku prstu a takove blbustky. 
<Guest38433> ovsem nic jineho na bt tam nema
<ZOMBitch> BT mi dokonce jede na vsech PC, jen ho zapnu a jedu, ale vyuziti jsem moc nenasel :D
 * Guest38433 ma bt klavesnici a bt mys
<ZOMBitch> FrostyX: jo pravda, ctecka na otisky mi nejde :))
 * ZOMBitch ma min na instalaci zasitou starou klavesnici, pac uz taky narazil ... ;)
<ZOMBitch> Guest38433: to je nejaky znackovy? nebo novy?
 * FrostyX nema kompijutr
<Guest38433> ten notes je tak dva mesice stary
<ZOMBitch> Guest38433: jde mi o ty BT kktinky (klavesnice,mys)
<ZOMBitch> hned celej notas bych zas nezahazoval :D
<ZOMBitch> na to jsem jeste docela chudej :D
<Guest38433> ty
<Guest38433> mys 1700 klavesnice 1000 :-)
<Guest38433> Razer Orochi a Apple Wireless Keyboard
<ZOMBitch> znacka?
<Guest38433> ceho?
<ZOMBitch> mysi/klavesnice
<Guest38433> rikam, mys: Razer Orochi
<Guest38433> klavesnice: Apple Wireless Keyboard
<ZOMBitch> Guest38433: ze to rikas doma u kompu mi ale nevidime ;P
<Guest38433> (03:21:03 PM) Guest38433: mys 1700 klavesnice 1000 :-)
<Guest38433> (03:21:12 PM) Guest38433: Razer Orochi a Apple Wireless Keyboard 
<Guest38433> ???
<ZOMBitch> jojojo, uz se chytam vcelku :D
<ZOMBitch> tu hrubku doufam kazdej prehlid ze :P
<Guest38433> :-)
<Guest38433> jakoze
<Guest38433> klavesnici jsem mel jeste ke stolnimu pc
<Guest38433> ale tu uz tak nepouzivam no :D
<ZOMBitch> :)
<Guest38433> ovsem na te mysi je perfektni
<Guest38433> ze kdyz dojdou baterky tak do ni proste strcim kablik a frcim dal
<ZOMBitch> btw jen ze zvedavosti, ten razer mas jak dlouho? Ja razer uvaril za mesic, logitech da i rok :)
<ZOMBitch> ... ale mozna jsem zrovna ja koupil spatnej kus co se vecne sra*
<FrostyX> ZOMBitch: ja pouzivam asi 4 roky A4Tech X7
<ZOMBitch> FrostyX: tuhle znacku jsem moc netestoval, bylo potreba spolehlivej kup :)
<Guest38433> ZOMBitch: 3 mesice :D
<Guest38433> akorat skoda ze v dobe kdy jsem ho kupoval jsem hral hry
<Guest38433> a ted uz asi mesic proste nehraju
<ZOMBitch> Guest38433: hm, to mi nejak tak klekla :D
<Guest38433> takze myska nevyuzita :D
<Guest38433> ty, ja mel predtim MX518
<Guest38433> a perfektni mys
<Guest38433> ovsem drat no :-(
<ZOMBitch> Guest38433: jo, nejak tak jsem to mel taky :D
<Guest38433> :D
<ZOMBitch> oje slavna mx518 :)
<Guest38433> jj
<ZOMBitch> ja mel 3x po sobe mx1000, nedro remca ze je moc tezka, ale nejsem uplenj chcipak co se krouti ukompu, takze to me naprosto nevadilo :)
<ZOMBitch> *nekdo
<FrostyX> :-D
<Guest38433> :D
<ZOMBitch> Guest38433: prvni 3 "HOWTO: Apple Wireless Keyboard (Bluetooth) - Ubuntu Forums" ci cet?
<ZOMBitch> *si
<ZOMBitch> kua, ze za to dneska lezu zas :D
<ZOMBitch> ... [ubuntu] [SOLVED] Can't connect Apple Wireless Keyboard on Ubuntu ...‎
<Guest38433> hej
<Guest38433> mne nefunguje obecne BT
<Guest38433> jakoze notes vydi BT adapter offline
<Guest38433> a nejde zapnout
<Guest38433> coz predtim slo
<FrostyX> ZOMBitch: pisni mi tu nejakou highlighted msg pls
<Guest38433> s pripojenim te klavesnice neni pak uz problem :-)
<ZOMBitch> FrostyX: tak ja ti teda pisnu :))))
<FrostyX> jeste jednu
<FrostyX> mensi nesrovnalost v theme ... :)
<ZOMBitch> Guest38433: hehe, takze mam ten pocit, ze to bude jako se zapinanim wifi modulu ... :) si pamatuju, ze kdyz sis to ve win vypnul, tak se to dost dobre pak nedalo nikde zapnout, reseni mozna i najdu :)
<ZOMBitch> FrostyX: tak ja ti teda pisnu :))))
<ZOMBitch> FrostyX: tech tam mam a ziju vcelku spokojene :D
<FrostyX> mel jsem uplne jiny format zpravy pro me a bezne zpravy ... vypadalo to hrozne
<ZOMBitch> :)
<Guest38433> ZOMBitch: jakoze , predtim jsem to zapinal fn+ f3 ale to ted nefunguje
<ZOMBitch> Guest38433: zkus ocihnout tohle, tady na to cumim v googlu :) [ubuntu] Fn key on Apple Bluetooth keyboard not working‎ - http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=apple%20wireless%20keyboard%20linux&source=web&cd=1&ved=0CB8QrAIoATAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fubuntuforums.org%2Fshowthread.php%3Ft%3D1437621&ei=JGqlTpnQGovVsgaRzuz6Ag&usg=AFQjCNEo6sz52jSaWM7xNpFkxdQF2njBCw&cad=rja
<Guest38433> omfg
<Guest38433> rikam ze mi nefunguje bt na notesu
<Guest38433> takze tu klavesnici nemam jak pripojit
<Guest38433> bud to co posilam na irc nekde vypadava nebo nevim
<ZOMBitch> nj kua, to cloveku nedojde nez praskne do entru :D
<Guest38433> ...
<Chinese_soup> tak ho sprav!
<Guest38433> Chinese_soup: porad jak ;-)
<Chinese_soup> kup si USB BT
<Chinese_soup> :D
<Chinese_soup> fixed, co tam máš dál?
<Guest38433> omfg
<ZOMBitch> :D
<Guest38433> zaplat mi ho a klidne
<Guest38433> a navic
<Guest38433> to je duvod proc mam BT mys a ne normalni bezdrat
<Guest38433> at nemam zbytecne zaplnena usb
<ZOMBitch> jn, investice ~150Kc
<Chinese_soup> jn, to ma i Chinese_soup v kasicce
<Chinese_soup> :D
<ZOMBitch> :D
<Chinese_soup> Guest38433: tak si kup USB Hub, fixed
<Guest38433> nope
<ZOMBitch> :D
<Guest38433> zbytecne zabira misto
<Chinese_soup> tak použivej ntb klavesnici, fixed
<ZOMBitch> ... v tasce na ntb!
<Chinese_soup> njn :(
<Guest38433> ne
<Guest38433> ale mi co lezime v posteli s notesem nemame radi kazdy kablik navic
<Guest38433> Chinese_soup: no to ted delam
<Guest38433> ale byl bych rad kdyby to bt fungovalo
<Chinese_soup> tak ja bych si tam lehl taky, kdyby tomu fungoval displej ;-)
<Chinese_soup> furt lepší mít usb navíc, nez mit nefungujici displej :D
<ZOMBitch> no takze tam mas notes a klavesnici? trosek dost veci uz na me teda v posteli :)
<Chinese_soup> hehe
<ZOMBitch> Chinese_soup: to kazdopadne :DF
<Chinese_soup> squirrel: jestli chceš tak ti můžu prodat za 20,- nefungující USB bluetooth! ani ho v tom portu neuvidíš!
<Chinese_soup> ale bacha, limitovana nabidka
<ZOMBitch> :D
<Guest38433> rikam ze klavesnici nepouzivam
<Guest38433> ale mys tam nekdy mam na podlozce
<Chinese_soup> a když zavoláš ihned přidám GamePort -> VGA převaděč!
<Chinese_soup> ok
<Chinese_soup> tak ja jdu o kanal dal
<Chinese_soup> :D
<Guest38433> ktera je taky na bt
<Chinese_soup> no ok
<ZOMBitch> hm, nemuzu ji nikde najit :P
<Chinese_soup> koho, co?
<ZOMBitch> tu kartu jeho BT
<Guest38433> hmm
<Guest38433> jakoze, na lsusb nic
<Guest38433> a na lspci jen tohle
<ZOMBitch> Chinese_soup: tj to co se tu vlastne resi celou dobu, ono se to sice nezda diky ty hromade kravin okolo, ale obcas se i nekdo snazi o pomoc :P
<Chinese_soup> hmm, ok
<Chinese_soup> :D
<Guest38433> ZOMBitch: rekni mi co a ja ti to vypisu
<ZOMBitch> Guest38433: co pleskne lspci? mi nejak nedorazilo
<ZOMBitch> hehe, taky ho na notesu nemam v lspci, jdu dal :D
<ZOMBitch> lsusb ho vidi
<Guest38433> http://pastebin.com/ZqtxYTSb
<ZOMBitch> Guest38433: to bude zasitu na nejay PCIe
<Guest38433> http://pastebin.com/NefG9VNH
<Guest38433> ZOMBitch: a tu vypisu jak? :D
<Guest38433> http://pastebin.com/GjmEnzuz
<Guest38433> akorat v tomhle vypisu se jaksi nevyznam no
<ZOMBitch> Guest38433: cihni do /etc/bluetooth/main.conf -> InitiallyPowered = true
<ZOMBitch> ale to uz zas predbiham pocitam :)
<ZOMBitch> bude chtit nejakej firmware asi
<FrostyX> hele a nepomohlo by treba nahodit starsi jadro ? To by bylo imho jednodussi
<Guest38433> ty
<Guest38433> neco mi rika ze to nebude tak jednoduche :-)
<ZOMBitch> btw na livecd to nejde taky predpokladam ... ?
<Guest38433> to jsem nezkousel
<Guest38433> ZOMBitch: uz to tam je
<Guest38433> a vzhledem k tomu ze to musi byt defaultne
<Guest38433> a na 11.04 se mi automaticky nezapinalo
<Guest38433> tak predpokladam ze ten notes to ma nejake divne O:-)
<ZOMBitch> koukam 
<ZOMBitch> :)
<Guest38433> acer no
<ZOMBitch> Guest38433: btw jak na to mas prog? blueman? bo gnome-bluetooth
<Guest38433> eee
<Guest38433> default v ubuntu 11.10? :-)
<ZOMBitch> to vim prd, se tam cihni na "o programu"
<Guest38433> hmm
<Guest38433> o programu tam neni
<ZOMBitch> Guest38433: resp procitam forum a pisou tam, ze by to mohlo pres to jit zapnout, ze ten klasik gnome klient se ve vetsine pripadu sere :))
<ZOMBitch> takze bych mozna zkusil ten blueman, ten mam taky a tam se to da pres tryicon zapnout, ale to je take makove :/
<Guest38433> ale hadam ze gnome-bluetooth
<ZOMBitch> to hadame oba stejne :)
<Guest38433> hlavne proto ze blueman neni nainstalovany :D
<ZOMBitch> se podivej na inslatovany baliky pro BT
<ZOMBitch> ;)
<Guest38433> taky tak jsem odhadnul ze gnome-bluetooth
<Guest38433> hmm
<Guest38433> blueman taky nic nevidi
<Guest38433> jo aha
 * ZOMBitch zase jen odpovida driv nez si precte dalsi vetu, to nic :)
<Guest38433> to jsem zkousel uz na archu
<ZOMBitch> takze nic :D
<Guest38433> blueman a jine tyhle managery
<Guest38433> ani jeden nefungoval
<Guest38433> nakonec jsem nasel nejaky thread, ze je nekde bug
<Guest38433> ..
<ZOMBitch> :))
<Guest38433> jedine misto ktere mne napada je jadro :D
<FrostyX> rikam, zkus nainstalovat starsi
<FrostyX> ale nereknu ti jak, bo nevim jak se to na bubuntu dela
<ZOMBitch> nebo zkus debian :D
<Guest38433> no
<Guest38433> to radsi arch ;-)
<Chinese_soup> nebo to pošli mně, já už se bez toho BT nějak obejdu!
<Chinese_soup> no nic
<Guest38433> ...
<ZOMBitch> Guest38433: ale tam to nejde taky :P
<Guest38433> tak na jakem jadre je ted debian?
<ZOMBitch> nevim ... FrostyX ?
<FrostyX> netusim
<FrostyX> naposledy jsem ho instaloval na server s 2.6.26 :)
<Chinese_soup> Guest38433: squeeze je na 2.6.32-4 myslim
<Guest38433> aha... :-)
<ZOMBitch> Guest38433: btw co konkretne potrebujes od toho noveho jadra? nebo to je jen touha ... nove, nove, nove ... ale k prdu :)
<Chinese_soup> *2.6.32-5
<Guest38433> ZOMBitch: nic
<Guest38433> ZOMBitch: ale spis premyslim nad problemy ktere budu mit pri degradaci zpatky :-)
<ZOMBitch> Guest38433: jestli ma cenu se tim zabyvat vis jak ;)
<Guest38433> rikam, nejde o to ze bych nechtel starsi jadro
<Guest38433> jde o to ze bych musel menit jadro, coz by mohlo bolet
<ZOMBitch> degradaci bych provadel osobne zalohou sveho a instalaci na preformatovany root uz jakkoli
<ZOMBitch> ale nikdy jsem to nedelal, takze naprosto a totalne netusim :)
<Guest38433> ZOMBitch: mne jde hlavne o to ze neverim v to ze 11.10 je na to delana
<Guest38433> nedivil bych se kdybych degradoval a pak hopala
<Guest38433> 1/2 veci nefunguje
<FrostyX> to je tak, kdyz se aktualizuje tyden po vydani :)
<Guest38433> njn
<Guest38433> jako
<Guest38433> pokud se  mi tohle povede nejak spravit
<Guest38433> tak asi premigruju zpatky na archa
<Guest38433> tohle je jedine co mi vadilo :-)
<DoNtIkE> kde jsou prosim vas ulozene fonty?
<FrostyX> ~/.fonts a /usr/share/fonts
<DoNtIkE> dík
<DoNtIkE> jak zjistím teplotu GPU? Když dám sensors tak to vypíše několik teplot a nevím která je která
<ZOMBitch> asi zalezi na CPU, ja vidim vse pekne s popisem co je :)
<DoNtIkE> aha.. mám výpis Temp1: 34`C Temp2: 53`C
<FrostyX> No toto. zniceho nic naskocilo TT1 s tim, ze proste padla grafika .... to se mi jeste nestalo. kdyz uz, tak se sesypal kernel, ale ted jsem dal jen startx a jel jsem dal....
<|Nuclear|> FrostyX, tvl ja se asi zitra vyseru na skolu abych dal to gentoo do kupy :D
<supersasho> sice nie s gentoo ale poznam ten pocit :-D
<|Nuclear|> ja mam pocit ze dnesni noc bude sakra dlouha :D
<supersasho> |Nuclear|: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j_M6WEXS3oA ;)
<|Nuclear|> supersasho, proc me chces hned zabit ?
<supersasho> :-D
<|Nuclear|> supersasho, to mam chapat jako ranu z milosti ? :D
<supersasho> |Nuclear|: mozes to brat akokolvek, ale malo to byt povzbudive :-D
<|Nuclear|> supersasho, aha, tak to se moc nepovedlo :D :D
<supersasho> :)
<supersasho> v akom stave mas to gentoo?
<|Nuclear|> momentalne v rozkladu :D
<supersasho> :-D takze predsalen nema gentoo len dva stavy (vypnuty, kompiluje)
<|Nuclear|> no momentalne kompiluje :D
<supersasho> :-D
<|Nuclear|> supersasho, jsem se rozhodl pro upgrade. no a po 300 balikach ok se vyskytlo par baliku KO a ty ted resim :D
<|Nuclear|> a uz mi jich zbyva jen 370 :D
<supersasho> aha no tak to bude dlouha noc :-D
<|Nuclear|> supersasho, mam pocit ze se to protahne mozna az do rana :D
<supersasho> vidim to tak ze skola zajtra nehrozi :)
<DoNtIkE> tak a jdu znovu preinstalovat ubuntu :-(
<|Nuclear|> DoNtIkE, myslim ze to budes mit driv nez ja nainstalovane qt-core :D
<patrik_> perfekntni.. zase si se mnou unity hraje na schovavanou
<supersasho> no ja som si akurat dnes nastavil hide na never
<supersasho> ak mas sirokouhly monitor tak sa to vcelku aj zide :)
<supersasho> aha gnome 3.2.1 v repozitaroch :)
<patrik_> jo.. taky jsem to mel.. ale ted me zamrzl nb, tvrdy restart a ted uz neni
<supersasho> skus unity --replace
<patrik_> castecne pomohlo. Funguji klavesove zkratky (super+w,s) ale dash a luncher porad nevyskakuji :(
<supersasho> skus to cez alt+f2 a nie cez terminal
<patrik_> alt+f2 nic nedela.. po zmacknuti na me nic nevyskoci
<patrik_> ze ja do toho nastaveni compizu vubec lezl :D
<patrik_> asi je to znamy bug
<supersasho> tak skus unity --reset
<supersasho> to by ti malo dat defaultne nastavenia a vymazat tvoj custom profil co si pomenil v compizsettingsmanager
<supersasho> snaha bola
<DoNtIkE> díky.. již jsem ho našel :D (unity)
<supersasho> pomohol ten reset ci?
<DoNtIkE> ano.. po unity --reset a znovu prihlaseni to funguje. Díky
<supersasho> aspon nieco :)
<supersasho> som to akurat dnes zistil, bo som to tiez potreboval :-D
<DoNtIkE> vcelku by me zajimalo jak funguje alt+f2. Jak ty prikazi se tam provadi?
<supersasho> je to daco ako run z windowsu
<supersasho> no nic idem spat, zajtra mam rano prednasku, majte sa
<DoNtIkE> ahoj
<FrostyX> Dirm: I dont think so. in /hilight is one result. 1 nick. not string "nick". So it is variable or somethink like this, but I am advised when somebody say "FrostyX"
#ubuntu-cz 2011-10-25
<FrostyX> umite nekdo s virtualboxem ? Potreboval bych mit virtualni system na stejne siti jako je host. Nevite jak to nastavit ? Pro upresneni 192.168.1.1 - fyzicky stroj (router); 192.168.1.2 - fyzicky stroj (muj ntb na kterem bezi virtualbox); A na 192.168.1.3 chci dostat virtualni stroj, ktery bezi v tom virtualboxu
<ZOMBitch> FrostyX: nastav sitovy most z realneho eth na virtualni ;)
<ZOMBitch> FrostyX: btw driv jsem to nestih :)
<FrostyX> ja jsem si myslel ze je to ono, ale furt mi to nechtelo fungovat. Pak jsem si vsiml ze mu tam chyby jakysi ovladac ci co. Nastesti sel bracha pryc, tak jsem mu zabavil ntb
<ZOMBitch> :)))
<FrostyX> Chtel jsem to proto, abych se podival pres co se skype prihlasuje a zablokoval to. Jenze jakmile to zablokuju, to svinstvo se zacne prihlasovat pres jinou IP / jiny port ... takze mission failed
<ZOMBitch> FrostyX: nejlepsi je tohle svinstvo vubec nemit, to je az k nasrani jak jsou lidi natvrdli, je takovejch programu i na video hovor snad i v lepsi kvalite ... ne proste cviceny opice, dneska uz jich mam plny zuby zas :D
<FrostyX> ja to tu chci brachovi na tyden bloknout, abych nemusel poslouchat ty jejich debilni kecy co na tom vedou. Jinak ta zvracenost ke ma na ntb nesmi
<supersasho> ZOMBitch: no okrem gtalku inu funkcnu multiplatformovu alternativu nepoznam, mas nejaku?
<ZOMBitch> supersasho: na mobily je toho plno
<supersasho> aha, som myslel ze hovorite o desktope
<ZOMBitch> supersasho: minule jsem na to koukal v nejaky videu, resily provlem videohovoru
<ZOMBitch> supersasho: tj jedno, to bude taky
<ZOMBitch> rozhodne nesezeru, ze je skype jediny :P
<supersasho> no podla mna okrem skypu a gtalku o nico, free, multiplatformovom neviem
<ZOMBitch> uz jen od podstaty jak asi komunitu sere nezverejneni kodu
<supersasho> nj, teraz ked skype prebral microsoft, tak sa mozme s podporou pre linux rozlucit (nieze by tu nejaka extra doteraz bola)
<ZOMBitch> ja osobne nikdy nepochopil proc jako bych mel chtit tu opici na druhym konci dratu jeste videt, kdyz uz mi do toho keca :)
<ZOMBitch> btw neberte si to nejak osobne to moje oznaceni "opice", tady predpokladam (doufam, predoufam) jsou vetsinou jen inteligentni lide ... :)
<FrostyX> no videohovor je uplna volovina. ovsem dava to trochu jiny smer sexu po telefonu ze :-D
<FrostyX> ovsem to je jedine smysluplne vyuziti videohovoru
<ZOMBitch> FrostyX: no to je neco ale uplne jinyho, to sem vubec netahej :D
<ZOMBitch> jn :D
<Chinese_soup> pripomneli jste mi toto: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P7smQyZBNnk :-)
<ZOMBitch> FrostyX: he, takze te si vlastne odhalil, ze tvurce napadu videohovoru je vlastne desivej prasak :D
<FrostyX> :-D
<FrostyX> ale prijde mi celkove nepohodlne pouzivani techto programku, kde si s nekym povidas. Bych musel vypnout hudbu ... :-D Takze radsi pisu
<ZOMBitch> FrostyX: naprosto presne
<FrostyX> a kdyz mi nekdo neco rika, stejne ho vetsinou neposloucham a zacnu az mi to prijde zajimave, jenze to pak vim polovinu informaci .. zpravu co nekdo napise si muzu precist treba desetkrat ... Proste skype sux :-D
<ZOMBitch> jeste jsem to bral, jako komunikaci pri hre s teamem, ale jinak me je to na nic vcelku :)
<FrostyX> jj, ja kdysi pouzival ventrilo. kdyz jsme hravali cs a wowko
<ZOMBitch> FrostyX: jo s tim poslouchanim to mam asi dost stejny :D
<FrostyX> :-D
<ZOMBitch> vydrzim i hodiny a nevedet pak skoro ani o cem to bylo :D
<ZOMBitch> proste nudny tema
<FrostyX> jj
<FrostyX> nebo moc zbytecnych informaci ... by mi jebla hlava poslouchat vsechno co nekdo rika
<FrostyX> nechapu jak to muze nekdo zvladnout
<ZOMBitch> posloucham kazde slovo, pokud me to zajima :)
<FrostyX> jo, ale kdyz bych ti zacal vypravet jak blbe jsem se dneska vyspal a po peti minutach ti dal otazku na tema co te zajima - neodpovis mi. bo nebudes vedet ze jsem se vubec ptal. Uplne nadherne to vyfiltrujes jako 99% meho vypraveni :-D
<ZOMBitch> to asi jo :D
<supersasho> nj, len su aj situacie, ked priatelka robi v inom meste a cely tyzden sa s nou nevidim, alebo sestru co byva v kanade a aspon mam moznost vidiet ako mala neter rastie, alebo brata v prahe, tak s nimi mam aspon takto kontakt.. bez skypu by to nebolo.. vase nazory vam vsak neberiem, len mame asi ine priority
<FrostyX> jo to je pravda. Me jen mrda, kdyz je muj bratr na skypu 5 hodin denne s typkem, kterej bydli 20 metru od nas. Kdyz otevru okno, skoro mu vidim do pokoje ... 
<FrostyX> a jeste jak
<FrostyX> jeste jak idioti me tim rano budi ..
<supersasho> tak je pravda ze pred par rokmi som aj ja so susedmi co byvaju par poschodi nizsie cele hodiny skypoval no a potom sme si nasli priatelky :-D
<FrostyX> :)
<FrostyX> Zombe ? Potrebujes nejak k pouzivani dropboxu tu jejich aplikaci, nebo se da normalne namountovat ten tvuj ulozny prostor nekde do lokalniho adresare a hotovson ?
<supersasho> FrostyX: vyskusaj minus, zaujimava alternativa k dropboxu :)
<Guest87921> no
<Guest87921> uprimne
<Guest87921> dokud si nebudu moct udelat dropbox server z vlastniho serveru tak ...
<Guest87921> docela o nicom :-)
<FrostyX> zrovna tohle nepotrebuju
<Guest87921> takze ja radsi rsync s autoscriptikem :-)
<FrostyX> staci abych nepotreboval zadnou klientskou aplikaci a mohl si to uloziste normalne pripojit do adresare
<jinx2d> proc z dropboxu vlastni server? jaky to ma mit smysl?
<Guest87921> ten ze nechci sva data posilat nekomu cizimu
<Guest87921> a vzhledem k tomu ze jsem si schopen zaridit vlastni stroj v oddelene budove :-)
<jinx2d> http://sparkleshare.org/
<jinx2d> tohle ti nestaci?
<Guest87921> no, zkousel jsem
<Guest87921> a radsi jsem se vratil k rsyncu
<Guest87921> mam ho proste rad :-)
<Guest87921> hlavne jsem mel uz docela sikovny scriptik, jen jsem ho smazal :-(
<jinx2d> a ten se da nejak jednoduse integrovat do win a linux file-manageru?
<Guest87921> jednoduse ne :D
<jinx2d> no tak to je potom blbe no
<jinx2d> to ja radsi truecrypt a dropbox
<Guest87921> ovsem rsync umi perfektne zastat sluzbu toho ze kdyz ma dve slozky tak drzi jejich obsah stejny :-)
<Guest87921> nebo podle pravidel
<jinx2d> navic, nevim jestli by dropbox rad ukradl me domaci ukoly do skoly :)
<jinx2d> nj, tak nekteri lidi pouzivaji k tomuhle ucelu i cvs,svn a git :)
<Guest87921> a synchronizace je sifrovana, s kompresi ...
<Guest87921> a je tam spoustu ficur
<Guest87921> ktere si ani cele nepamatuju :-(
<Guest87921> ja uz na to mel hlavne scriptik
<FrostyX> jinx2d: a ty mas dropbox namountovany ve filesystemu?
<Guest87921> ktera rozpoznal jestli jsem v siti s tim serverem nebo mimo, podle toho nastavil omezeni rychlosti prenosu a velikost uploadovanych souboru....
<Guest87921> (soubory vetsi jak 50mb jsem prenasel jen kdyz jsem byl v siti se serverem)
<Guest87921> a pak jsem ja chuj ten script nenavratne smazal
<jinx2d> FrostyX: ja jsem pouzival nejaky plugin do Nautilusu, tahal jsem ho pres nejake PPA ktere jsem si povolil v UbuntuTweak
<FrostyX> takze jsi vubec nepotreboval mit nainstalovanej nejakej dropbox balicek ?
<jinx2d> no ten jsem mel taky ale nejak jsem ho ignoroval
<jinx2d> pouzivate nekdo gnome-shell?
<FrostyX> ok, tak se kouknu jak se s tim pracuje ... nechci ho totiz instalovat
<FrostyX> diky
<ZOMBitch> 17:27 < FrostyX> staci abych nepotreboval zadnou klientskou aplikaci a mohl si to uloziste normalne pripojit do adresare -> sshfs ti neco rika?
<FrostyX> no
<DoNtIkE> kdyz tu padla otazka gnome shellu tak bych se zeptal. Nevim proc ale mam tam vsechny pisma rozmazane. Obraz se trha. Nevite cim to?
<FrostyX> ae vim ja jak ten dropbox funguje ...
<ZOMBitch> FrostyX: what?
<jinx2d> ZOMBitch: dropbox pouziva ssh protokol?
<FrostyX> nebo jako myslis at si udelam server a pres sshfs na nej cpu data ? To je mi na prd, potrebuju to pouzivat pro sdileni malych dat s ostatnima kdyz jsem ted vyradil icq file transfer pomoci irssi + bitlbee :)
<ZOMBitch> FrostyX: je snad nejakej problem jim do toho adresare dat pristu od jakekoli jine sluzby ;)
<ZOMBitch> jinx2d: ani nevim :)
<FrostyX> problem je, ze nemam ten server
<ZOMBitch> aha :)
<jinx2d> bud rad ze ti neporadili abys napsal nejaky skript na vkladani tech souboru do torrentu .)
<ZOMBitch> ja si hraju na vlastnim pisecku, takze mi obcas tyhle detaily nedochazej sry :D
<ZOMBitch> lol
<jinx2d> co lol? distribuovane sdileni je prece IN
<FrostyX> a jak se ty pripjujes k tomu svemu ulozisti ? Pres ten dropbox manager, nebo jinak ?
<ZOMBitch> zas nejsem uplnej "tamten od tamtoho" joo :P
<jinx2d> FrostyX: pouzivas thunar, nautilus nebo dolphin?
<FrostyX> nautilus, ale idealne aby to slo treba i filemanagera :-D 
<jinx2d> no pokud to chces bez tak sshfs
<jinx2d> a udelej si server treba u virtualmasteru
<jinx2d> te to vyjde snad na 50kc mesicne
<jinx2d> jinak v tech filemanagerech snad neni problem pripojit cokoliv stejne jak v prikazovem radku
<ZOMBitch> mc vam smrdi jo ;)
<jinx2d> no to teda ne, ale ja pouzival naposledy neco podobneho v dosu
<ZOMBitch> :)
<ZOMBitch> ja vcera :)
<FrostyX> :)
<ZOMBitch> dneska cumim jen na net a chaty :)
<ZOMBitch> ale nevadi mi teda ani pohodli krusaderu ;)
<Guest87921> ?
<ZOMBitch> trosek podrobneji by ten dotaz sel pls :D
<FrostyX> ja nemam rad ty "dvoupanelove" file managery
<ZOMBitch> to ja zas jo :)
<FrostyX> "joo, parada, mam dva panely, tedka muzu pracovat s dvema adresari najednou, to je super." prd super. dva jsou strasne malo. Potrebuju taby jak v prohlizeci :-D
<ZOMBitch> na kazdym panelu mam vetsinou 3 taby v krusaderu ... :)))
<ZOMBitch> to neni duvod :D
<FrostyX> takze v krusaderu mas dva panely ktere vidis soucasne, ale mas jich jeste nekolik tabu ?
<Guest87921> :D
<Guest87921> tak, mne staci Nautilus s F3
<Guest87921> normalne jedno okno, kdyz potrebuju tak dve :-)
<FrostyX> Ja se jen tak ptam. Ja mam nautilusa v normalnim zobrazeni
<Guest87921> please press F3
<Guest87921> a navic, co vim tak Nautilus ma taby ne?
<Guest87921> jo, nautilus ma taby :D
<FrostyX> Jo videl jsem. A nerikam ze to potrebuju :-D. Jen me zajima jak to ma ten krusader :-D
<Guest87921> :D
<Guest87921> ty, ja hlavne u ubuntu
<Guest87921> se snazim pouzivat jen default aplikace
<FrostyX> ja se hlavne snazim nepouzivat ubuntu :)
<Guest87921> :D
<Guest87921> ty, ja po te co jsem zjistil, ze muj bug
<ZOMBitch> FrostyX: jj
<Guest87921> proc jsem odesel z archu na ubuntu
<Guest87921> presel ted i na ubuntu
<Guest87921> *bug/error
<FrostyX> vychozi aplikace mi totiz nevyhovuji absolutne nikde, ohybani systemu k obrazu svemu je u user-friendly distribuci moc nepohodlne, takze pouzivam jine distra :)
<FrostyX> Guest87921: tomu se rika smula :-D
<Guest87921> FrostyX: no prave :D
<Guest87921> jako
<Guest87921> az zjistim ze to na archu bude fungovat
<Guest87921> tak si asi pro neho udelam druhou parititon
<Guest87921> vymazlim si ho a zustavam na nem
<Guest87921> jeho KISS sila je nehorazna
<FrostyX> jj je
<Guest87921> s archem jsem strcil zapnuty notes do baglu, zapl a po hodine jsem ho vytahl studeny
<Guest87921> zatizeni procaku 0.5%
<Guest87921> 300mb pameti z 8Gb
<FrostyX> pokud ten ntb uspavas, neni problem aby byl studeny i s ubuntu. To zatizeni je ale pekne no. 
<Guest87921> no praveze to bylo bez uspani :D
<FrostyX> to je zas skoda baterky ne ?
<Guest87921> FrostyX: zatizeni nulaprd takze spotreba?
<Guest87921> a btw: zapomnel jsem ho vypnout O:-)
<FrostyX> nevim, nikdy jsem nezkousel zavrit viko a pockat hodinku kolik to sezere. 
<DoNtIkE> mam problem s gnome shell. Texty a okna jsou rozmazane. zkousel jsem preinstalovat balik gnome-shell ale nepomohlo. 
<DoNtIkE> tady to jde videt http://clanshs.wz.cz/shell.png
<FrostyX> nemuzes mit nejaky rozbity ovladace grafiky ?
<DoNtIkE> mno unity 3d funguje bezproblemove
<DoNtIkE> je ale pravda ze pro ati HD5470 nema moc dobre ovladace
<FrostyX> jako s tim ti neporadim, nevim jak se takove problemy resi. Ja je vzdycky resil zmenou ovladace opensource > catalyst a naopak, pripadne zkousel vice verzi
<DoNtIkE> ok
<DoNtIkE> jak mam zakazat aby se neschovavali zalozky nahoru do listy. Vcelku me to vadi napriklad u GIMPu, kde vyuzivam casto tyhle nastroje
<Guest87921> ty
<Guest87921> ja u gimpu mam radsi right click ;-)
<Guest87921> ale co vim tak to nejde
<DoNtIkE> aha. budu se muset naucit klavesove zkratky a vice pouzivat mys :D
<Guest87921> :-)
<DoNtIkE> celkove me unity nuti pouzivat klavesnici a levou ruku
<DoNtIkE> funguje vam youtube-dl? Nebo znate lepsi programek jak stahovat videa z netu? Nebo to vsichni hledate v cache prohlizece?
<FrostyX> me youtube-dl nedavno fungoval
<Guest87921> lidi
<Guest87921> neuklada nahodou flash ty yt videa do /tmp/?
<Guest87921> odkud je staci kopirovat?
<DoNtIkE> uklada je do ~/user/.cache/
<Guest87921> no v jednu dobu to bylo /tmp :D
<DoNtIkE> jeste by me zajimalo jestli jde pouzit ppa zdroj z natty pro oneric. conkygooglecalendar zatim neni ve zdrojich ale presto bych to chtel dostat do nb
#ubuntu-cz 2011-10-26
<yunife> ZOMBitch: ahoj, tak si predstav, z tej prace http server v bashi som dostal 50 bodov, pri tom ucitel mal davat iba 40 bodov, hold sa troska sekol, buduci tyzden ma caka dalsie zadanie, ale tento krat budeme programovat v Ccku a pouzivat API kernelu, to bude zaujimave :-D
<DoNtIkE> Bré poledne
<Chinese_soup> bre
<fr3ax> exit
#ubuntu-cz 2011-10-27
<Coudy> zdravim... ako v ubuntu 11.10 zakazem, alebo schovam suspend z ponuky ? , cez google som nasiel aby som pouzil gconf-editor, ale to plati pre starsie verzie ubuntu, nie pre Oneiric
<ZOMBitch> hm, v ocelotu neni gconf-edit ... ? a tam neni gdm?
<ZOMBitch> FrostyX: si tu? bych potreboval testnou query :D
<ZOMBitch> FrostyX: btw jak nechavas vypsat do conky tu pipe? me napadlo awk kdyz vidim ten oddelovac krasnej :D
<FrostyX> ZOMBitch: jsem tu, pisnu ti do query
<ZOMBitch> FrostyX: dik, si to tam necham a budu testit vystup ;)
<FrostyX> :)
<ZOMBitch> FrostyX: co by to jako melo vypisovat za tim separatorem?
<FrostyX> http://imageshack.us/f/27/shot27102011174723.png/ takto to mam ja .. IM v pravo nahore
<FrostyX> je to pocet oken, kde me nekdo shani
<FrostyX> jakej vystup si z toho udelas ty, to je na tobe
<ZOMBitch> FrostyX: tj jasny, ze vystup si upravim, je abych vedel co z toho vlastne leze :)
<zombNOTIFY> ZOMBitch: .
#ubuntu-cz 2011-10-28
<ZOMBitch> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------+.
<squirrel1> lidi
<squirrel1> jak se jmenuje plugin na now playing do Pidgina?
<ZOMBitch> netusim
<squirrel1> jakoze, neco jsem stahl
<squirrel1> ale zahlasilo to ze to chce pidgina 2.0+
<squirrel1> a pritom mam 2.1
<Chinese_soup> pidgin-musictracker
<squirrel1> Chinese_soup: ten mi prave hlasi tu chybu
<Chinese_soup> squirrel1: co máš za pidgin?
<Chinese_soup> přesnou vezi
<Chinese_soup> *verzi
<squirrel1> Pidgin 2.10.0 (libpurple 2.10.0)
<squirrel1> Chinese_soup: nevis v cem by mohl byt problem?
<Chinese_soup> co to píše?
<squirrel1> configure: error:
<squirrel1> *** Pidgin 2.0+ is required to build pidgin-musictracker
<squirrel1> *** Please make sure you have the Pidgin development files installed.
<squirrel1> *** The latest version of Pidgin is always available at http://pidgin.im/
<squirrel1> pri ./configure
<Chinese_soup> zkus to nainstalovat z repa
<Chinese_soup> a koukni jestli ti nechybi pidgin-dev
<squirrel1> tak repo funugje
<squirrel1> *funguje
<nikdo> ZOMBitch: ..
<Nokimey> Ahoj měl bych dotaz. Mám Ubuntu server 11.10 nainstalovanej Postfix s Dovecot i s uživateli podle https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PostfixVirtualMailBoxClamSmtpHowto . Server má statickou IP, nakonfigurovaný firewall a doménu.  a bohužel aÅ¥ dělám co dělám nejde mi připojit se na Email pomocí čehokoliv z internetu. zkouším co mi moje znalosti dovolují ale nic mě již nenapadá. Kdokoliv s nějakou kloudnou radou mi potěší. Předem dÃ
<|Nuclear|> Nokimey, ja bych mel taky dotaz, proc pises s tak debilnim kodovanim ?
<Chinese_soup> |Nuclear|: mně se to zobrazilo v pohodě až na poslední slovo začínající na "d"
<|Nuclear|> Chinese_soup, ja to mam plne kosticek prehlaskovanych A a rozsypaneho caje :D 
<Chinese_soup> :D
<Chinese_soup> no, je mozne, ze mi to prekodovalo irssi
<|Nuclear|> treba s uzivatelem si to vubec neporadilo :D mam "A s krouzkem 3/4 ivateli" :D 
<Nokimey> mmnt
<Nokimey> neco stim udělam ****** windows :D
<|Nuclear|> zkusis to vypnout a zapnout ? :D
<Chinese_soup> určitě je to zapojeny?
<Chinese_soup> :D
<Nokimey> jo je :D stoji velde me tak vidim tu blikající síťovku a zapojenej kabel :D
<Chinese_soup> asi máš router co nechce aby přes něj chodili UTF-8 řetězce :D
<|Nuclear|>  Chinese_soup provaider blokuje utf8 :D
<Nokimey> mmnt zapinam ubuntu
<nikdo> ZOMBitch: Oo
<nikdo> ZOMBitch: oO
<petrleocompel> tak jsem tu :D 
<petrleocompel> Ahoj měl bych dotaz. Mám Ubuntu server 11.10 nainstalovanej Postfix s Dovecot i s uživateli podle https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PostfixVirtualMailBoxClamSmtpHowto . Server má statickou IP, nakonfigurovaný firewall a doménu.  a bohužel ať dělám co dělám nejde mi připojit se na Email pomocí čehokoliv z internetu. zkouším co mi moje znalosti dovolují ale nic mě již nenapadá. Kdokoliv s nějakou kloudnou radou mi potěší. 
<petrleocompel> Předem díky
<petrleocompel> Ahoj měl bych dotaz. Mám Ubuntu server 11.10 nainstalovanej Postfix s Dovecot i s uživateli podle https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PostfixVirtualMailBoxClamSmtpHowto .
<petrleocompel>  Server má statickou IP, nakonfigurovaný firewall a doménu.  a bohužel ať dělám co dělám nejde mi připojit se na Email pomocí čehokoliv z internetu. zkouším co mi moje znalosti dovolují ale nic mě již nenapadá.
<petrleocompel>  Kdokoliv s nějakou kloudnou radou mi potěší. Předem díky
<|Nuclear|> petrleocompel, a co treba porty ? zabyval ses tim ? jak mas reseny net ?
<|Nuclear|> jestli ti nejaky router neblokuje tve porty
<petrleocompel> no porty jsou ve firewalu otevřel z venku jsou taky dostupne
<petrleocompel> jsem ve 
<|Nuclear|> petrleocompel, a na vnitrni siti to jede ?
<petrleocompel> nevím to netuším na serveru už jen Telnet na mě dlabe 
<|Nuclear|> petrleocompel, prvni bych vyresil jestli ta sluzba vubec bezi. pak bych si treba nmapem zjistil jestli mam otevreny port na dany pc a pak to musi jet :)
<|Nuclear|> ale jestli mas treba ADSL net tak tam musis v routeru nastavit pravidlo ze pri dotazu na ten a ten port musi predat teto ip
<petrleocompel> ne ne ne ted sedim za server je tam natovani IPtables a cesta route 
<petrleocompel> adsl nemam je to místní a nemám nic před serverem je tam jen dhcpko a jeho dns jinač nic 
<petrleocompel> ja jen doufám že nemam např špatně nastavené záznamy u forpsi
<|Nuclear|> petrleocompel, proto si prvni over jestli ti jede ta sluzba :
<petrleocompel> jj 
<petrleocompel> postfix i dovecot jedou
<|Nuclear|> petrleocompel, #$IPTABLES -A INPUT -i $INET_IFACE -p TCP --dport 22 -j ACCEPT  #SSH server
<|Nuclear|> mas ?
<petrleocompel> ano :D
<|Nuclear|> tak potom tam je nejaka vyssi magie :D
<petrleocompel> nmap výsledek
<petrleocompel> open port : 139,445,53,80,22,25
<petrleocompel> klidně pošlu nastavení iptables 
<petrleocompel> je tam politika cokoliv ven povoleno forwar input Drop
<|Nuclear|> no moc tomu nerozumim ale The content_filter tells Postfix to send all mail through the service called 'scan' on port 10026. We'll set up clamsmtpd to listen on this port later.
<petrleocompel> ?? to je ale ClamSMTP deamon ne ?
<|Nuclear|> petrleocompel, jo
<petrleocompel> ten bych měl mít ? :D
<petrleocompel> a jeje :D
<|Nuclear|> pisou ze to je virus filtr takze asi ano :D
<|Nuclear|> dojel jsi v tom navodu az do konce ?
<petrleocompel> no jelikož je to virus filtr tak sem nepředpokládal že je důležitej
<petrleocompel> ten neni potřeba to je jen virus filtr takže nepotřebuju
<|Nuclear|> ale potom je mi zahadou proc ti to nefrci 
<petrleocompel> :D mě i záznam na forpsi asi je dobře 
<petrleocompel> dig vondeer.eu mx
<|Nuclear|> chce to vetsi skill na tuhle zahadu :D musis pockat na nekoho s vetsim lvl nez mam ja :D
<petrleocompel> no muj level by měl bejt asi tak 10x krát nižší než je :D nwm kolik je tobě ale mě je 16 :D
<|Nuclear|> byt tebou sel bych na gentoo.cs na freenodu :D tam maji dost masivni lvl :D obcas ani nerozumim odpovedim :D
<|Nuclear|> tim lelvem myslim uroven vedomosti ne vek :)
<petrleocompel> no ale mam problem ze mi nikdo z okoli neporadi :D
<|Nuclear|> gentoo.cs 
<petrleocompel> ani forpsi mi neporadilo se subdomenou :D jj dík 
<|Nuclear|> :D
<|Nuclear|> forpsi jsou kkti
<|Nuclear|> a NErikej ze jsem te poslal ja :D
<petrleocompel> od forpsi odpověď hledejte na googlu sem fakt nečekal
<petrleocompel> gentoo cs jako kanal no tak doufam ze tam nekdo bude
<petrleocompel> tak tam mi asi moc neporadi :D
<|Nuclear|> petrleocompel, maji spatnou naladu :D
<|Nuclear|> a nemaji radi ubuntu, asi jsem se zapomnel zminit :D
<petrleocompel> :D 
<petrleocompel> koukam
<petrleocompel> no ja furt googlim ale stále se mi nedari nic najit
<|Nuclear|> petrleocompel, vis co by me zajimalo :D
<|Nuclear|> kde jsi prisel na to ze ubuntu server je urcen pro servery :D
<petrleocompel> prave ho mam na ntb :D
<|Nuclear|> gentoo is calling you :D
<petrleocompel> i see :D
<|Nuclear|> lol, vsechny irc odpadly ale gentoo.cs jede :D
<Chinese_soup> jestli chceš tak si tady s tebou budu pismenkovat
<Chinese_soup> |Nuclear|: ^
<|Nuclear|> Chinese_soup, tak klidne muzem :D
<Chinese_soup> ok
<Chinese_soup> |Nuclear|: ahoj, jak se jmenuješ?
<|Nuclear|> Chinese_soup, ahoj, ja jsem Nuclear. Jak se jmenujes ty ? 
<Chinese_soup> |Nuclear|: ahoj jsem Chinese_soup vice informaci ti sdeli /whois
<|Nuclear|> no tak jsme si ujasnili kdo je kdo
<Chinese_soup> já ti toho sdělil víc
<Chinese_soup> pokud sis tedy provedl ten whois
<Chinese_soup> :D
<|Nuclear|> ovsem ty muzes udelat to same :D
<petrleocompel> Dejte pokoj :D 
<Chinese_soup> jenze ja tam mam realname!
<Chinese_soup> :D
<Chinese_soup> ty tam mas u ircname Unknown!
<|Nuclear|> petrleocompel, nerozciluj se, a jdi na gentoo cs :D
<|Nuclear|> Chinese_soup, a to jsou plusove body pro me :D
<Chinese_soup> |Nuclear|: fuck :D
<|Nuclear|> ChanServ, chtel sis popismenkovat a ted me fuckujes ? :D
<Chinese_soup> ChanServ?!
<Chinese_soup> nevděčníku
<|Nuclear|> sry :D 
<Chinese_soup> ani správný hilight nenapíše! :D
<|Nuclear|> chtel jsem ten tab zmacknout dvakrat :D
<Chinese_soup> :)
<Chinese_soup> |Nuclear|: jinak a/s/l?
<Chinese_soup> :D
<|Nuclear|> Chinese_soup, co tim myslis ? 
<Chinese_soup> age sex location
<Chinese_soup> :D
<|Nuclear|> Chinese_soup, co nevyctes z whois tak to jsou nadbytecne informace ktere nepotrebujes znat :D :D
<Chinese_soup> ok
<Chinese_soup> http://xkcd.com/380/ :)
<Chinese_soup> tohle si měl odpovědět!
<Chinese_soup> bys mě pwnul
<|Nuclear|> :D
<|Nuclear|> ale tak reknu ti ze je mi 18 :) kolik je tobe ? :D
<Chinese_soup> utfg
<Chinese_soup> 14
<Chinese_soup> :)
<|Nuclear|> Chinese_soup, 14letý fakánek, který občasně programuje v Pythonu a je Linux (fan|user) a celkově u toho furt dřepí :-)
<Chinese_soup> vidíš, že to jde!
<Chinese_soup> :)
<|Nuclear|> vítr tě napráskal :D
<Chinese_soup> u tebe je to horší no
<Chinese_soup> sama nukleární bomba, válka
<|Nuclear|> u me ti preju GL ! :) mam to tak jak to mam aby nikdo nic nenasel :D
<|Nuclear|> a kdyz uz najdes, prd se dozvis :D
<Chinese_soup> |Nuclear|: dal si nějaký hodnocení článku s titulkem Kingston prodává zabezpečený flash-disk DataTraveler 6000?
<|Nuclear|> na jakym serveru ?
<Chinese_soup> pctuning.tydenz
<Chinese_soup> *pctuning.tyden.cz
<|Nuclear|> je to mozne
<Chinese_soup> pouzivas chrome?
<Chinese_soup> / pouzivals
<|Nuclear|> Chinese_soup, j
<Chinese_soup> píšeš do diskuze na pctuning.tyden.cz?
<Chinese_soup> nebo spíš napsal si v letech 2008 a 2009?
<|Nuclear|> psaval jsem, ted uz na ne seru 
<Chinese_soup> ok
<Chinese_soup> asi to jsi ty :)
<|Nuclear|> divim se ze jsi nenasel cttl.cz pro ty jsem psal i clanky :)
<|Nuclear|> a nebo hack4fun.eu :) pro ty pisu ted :)
<Chinese_soup> u cttl jsem nasel jen fora
<Chinese_soup> :)
<Chinese_soup> Adam Nuclear?
<Chinese_soup> https://plus.google.com/108685414732467688054/posts ?
<|Nuclear|> ano to jsem presne ja ! :)
<Chinese_soup> IP začínající na 82.99.136.?
<Chinese_soup> :D
<|Nuclear|> ne :D
<Chinese_soup> njn
<Chinese_soup> to uz je stary
<|Nuclear|> nebyla to 82.99.138.18 ?
<Chinese_soup> nevím
<Chinese_soup> je to z pctuning
<Chinese_soup> diskuze
<|Nuclear|> protoze jestli tam byla tato tak to je stare ipcko a vim odkud :)
<Chinese_soup> nn, je tam 136
<|Nuclear|> jasny ja jsem se preklepl
<Chinese_soup> mmkay
#ubuntu-cz 2011-10-29
<|Nuclear|> jdu spat
<nikdo> ZOMBitch: !
<|Nuclear|> nikdo, ZOMBitch spi :)
#ubuntu-cz 2011-10-30
<zezikcz> čau, už dlouho mám problém se zvukovkou, nejde u noťasu nastavit rozdílná hlasitost pro sluchátka a pro repráčky: http://img72.imageshack.us/img72/6092/alsamixer.png (trošku starší screen ale od té doby se nic nezměnilo, je to furt stejný)
<zezikcz> nikdo mi tehdy nedokázal pomoct, zkusím po roce štěstí tady :(
<DoNtIkE> ahoj, moc se v tom nevyznam ale nemuze to byt tim ze to zvukovka proste neumi?
<zezikcz> umí, na windows mi to jde v poho
<DoNtIkE> tak to ti neporadim
<zezikcz> njn :( co si člověk neudělá sám, to nemá, vidím to tak že se budu muset naučit programovat a opravit si to :D
<FrostyX> a co se tu resilo ?
<DoNtIkE> zezikcz> čau, už dlouho mám problém se zvukovkou, nejde u noťasu nastavit rozdílná hlasitost pro sluchátka a pro repráčky: http://img72.imageshack.us/img72/6092/alsamixer.png (trošku starší screen ale od té doby se nic nezměnilo, je to furt stejný)
<DoNtIkE> <zezikcz> nikdo mi tehdy nedokázal pomoct, zkusím po roce štěstí tady :(
<zezikcz> :)
<FrostyX> zajimave. To ti taky neporadim, vzdycky tam mam Headphone a Speaker
<zezikcz> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/569572
<zezikcz> tohle je asi ono, řešení žádný :(
<zezikcz> našel jsem http://www.linuxant.com/drivers/hsf/changes.php ale bojím se to znova zkoušet, naposledy mi to zvuk zrušilo úplně, tak se mi nechce riskovat, zas takovej odborník nejsem :D
<zezik> já na to přijdu i kdybych ten linux musel 3x denně přeinstalovávat :/
<Chinese_soup> that's the spirit!
<zezik> njn, už jsem to vzdal :D lepší když to funguje aspoň takhle než vůbec, pochybuju že bych s tím něco nadělal
<DoNtIkE> nevíte jak dostat conkyGoogleCalendar do onericu? 
<DoNtIkE> nevite proc me prestal jet synaptic? kdyz ho spustim pres terminal pres gksudo synaptic tak to vypise
<DoNtIkE> terminate called after throwing an instance of 'std::out_of_range'
<DoNtIkE>   what():  vector::_M_range_check
<DoNtIkE> pred tim me ale jel bezproblemu
<falco_> vyzera to ako keby bol graficky vystup mimo rozsah mozneho zobrazenia
<DoNtIkE> nevim co si tak najednou usmyslel ze se mnou nebude spolupracovat
<DoNtIkE> mno nic.. ted vecer se pomodlim za synaptic a budu doufat ze rano pojede :D
<falco_> pan s tebou
<DoNtIkE> díky
<DoNtIkE> bude se to hodit :D
<falco_> :-)
<DoNtIkE> mějte se. Rano se uvidi ve skole jak to pojede :D
<falco_> ahoj
#ubuntu-cz 2012-10-26
<jphranice> Ahoj. Mám problém s videem ( viz http://forum.ubuntu.cz/index.php?topic=65267.0 ) něco mi nejde. tipnul bych to tak, že někde v dekodéru něco nejde. Avidemux přehrává.
#ubuntu-cz 2013-10-24
<Honza__> ahoj :-)
<Honza__> poradí mi prosím někdo s problémem? mám ho už sepsaný v angličtině :D
<spirit_crusher> Honza__: nie. chod to pici.
#ubuntu-cz 2013-10-27
<WIlli-Smith> ahoj, aktualizoval jsem ubuntu na 13.10  a zacal jsem mit problem se apachem. Kdyz chci v configuraci sites-enabled nastavit jinou root folder nez /var/www tak mi v prohlizeci vyskoci 403. access forbiden. Opravdu nevim kde je chyba a na forech jsem se toho take moc nedozvedel. Moc dekuji za jakoukoli reakce
<FrostyX> WIlli-Smith: nema ten adresar treba nejaky maly prava?
<FrostyX> ze tam apache nemuze ..
<WIlli-Smith> je to obycejna slozka v domovskem adresari
<WIlli-Smith> pred 2.4 to fungovalo skvele
<FrostyX> to by mohlo byt ono. Nevim proc, nejak moc jsem to nezkoumal, ale nikdy mi slozky v ~ pod apachem nejeli. Vzdycky jsem ty adresare musel namountovat nekam do /mnt nebo tak
<WIlli-Smith> me stve ze to po aktualizaci jen tak prestalo fungovat, proc by proboha aplikace apache spustena pod rootem nemela prostup k adresari uzivatele
<FrostyX> tak to nevim. Rikam, nezkoumal jsem to. Ale mam takovou zkusenost .. jakmile jsem ~/foo/bar namountoval do /mnt/foo/bar a webovymu serveru jsem predhodil /mnt/foo/bar, okamzite to zaclo fungovat
<FrostyX> Takze bych treba doporucil tohle vyzkouset a pokud to pomuze, tak muzes zkoumat :-)
<WIlli-Smith> diky zkusim s tim neco udelat
<WIlli-Smith> nahodou jsem nasel reseni, bylo to spatnym prechodem config souboru po aktualizaci
<WIlli-Smith> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/19481660/403-error-on-apache-for-a-laravel-project-after-upgrade-to-ubuntu-13-10 jestli te  to bude zajimat
<FrostyX> aaha. Super ze vyreseno :-)
<WIlli-Smith> mas nejake zkusenosti s testovani bezpecnosti windows RDP?
<FrostyX> bohuzel
<WIlli-Smith> a nevedel by jsi na koho by se dalo obratit? potrebuji zjistit zda je jeden server "nachylny" a stale se mi nedari postup
<WIlli-Smith> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0ur_-OqPzXE neco jako toto
#ubuntu-cz 2014-10-20
<jirka_> Ahoj. Jak nahlásím chybu pøíkazu shutdown?
#ubuntu-cz 2019-10-22
<andrewsh> teda
<andrewsh> vela ludi
<andrewsh> ahojte
